# Black pups-white chest?



## AngelynsMom (Dec 9, 2012)

Are black pups suppose to have white spots on their chests? I googled Tina of photos and some had them so did not. The older dogs however did not have any. I have my deposit on one and we hope to have her home Dec27th. Personally now that we have seen her, I doubt this will make a difference, just curious.
I was so excited to meet her parents, they were very sweet wonderful looking dogs! Mom came right up to me, checked me out politely and then sat for me to rub her head. Dad was just as sweet and they showed off a few of their fetching and obedience skills for me. I'm going to have my hands full & I will be here for a long time!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Some all black pups have white spots on their chest - pretty common. It usually goes away as the pup gets older.


----------



## Ayla (Oct 11, 2012)

Keira has a little white spot on her chest but she also has kind of highlights on her feet, between her toes and the back of her legs have some tan and even tiny unnoticeable spots by her ears...


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

My adult dog has some white on her chest. It doesn't affect them.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

White spotting gene.


----------



## rlv6161 (Jan 5, 2013)

I am searching for black pup, where did you go? and were you happy?

Robin


----------



## Baneone4u (Apr 5, 2021)

My 3.5 month old black female has the same patch and is akc registered. I kinda hope it goes away.


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

Baneone4u said:


> My 3.5 month old black female has the same patch and is akc registered. I kinda hope it goes away.
> View attachment 571769


It most likely won’t go away. This thread is from 2012 though, so you should make a thread of your own to introduce her.


----------



## Baneone4u (Apr 5, 2021)

Thanks for the heads up, I just got on here today.


----------

